# recovering deleted data from hacker

## ahuacatlan

Hi,

I have an ext3 filesystem. A hacker entered my gentoo server and deleted the entire webdocs directory. I don't have a backup. Can anyone here help me recover my data? I would be willing to pay you via Paypal. I looked into a how-to, but it seemed a little above my ability level.

Thanks.

jr

----------

## audiodef

This may help. It doesn't seem very complicated - just tedious. Make sure you do not do anything further on that hard drive. Use a rescue CD. Sysresccd is good (http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page). If you don't have the CD, don't download and make it from the hard drive you lost data on. Use another computer to burn it. 

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-distributions-5/best-liverescue-cd-for-ext3-data-recovery-417651/

----------

## Hu

How much data did you lose, and what formats do you need to recover?  Recovering text files can be as easy as searching the block device for printable data, recording it, and reassembling the fragments you found.  Recovering binary data will probably require the use of tools, so that you can navigate the disk data structures to find the blocks and put them in the right order.

----------

